# Fax-Spam: Verlag für neue Perspektiven in Leben und Beruf



## Anonymous (19 September 2004)

Unerwünschte Fax-Spams andauernd auf geheimer Nummer:

Text, Zitat: 

"Verlag für neue Perspektiven in Leben und Beruf 
-Geschäftsfleitung-

Eil-Information
September 2004

Liebe Leserin, lieber Leser,
gleich drei Lebensmittel-Einzelhändler haben mich in den letzten Tagen ultimativ aufgefordert, die Veröffentlichung unserer beiden Listen „Die Markenhersteller hinter den ALDI- und LiDL-Produkten“ wegen ihrer geschäftsschädigenden Wirkung ab sofort zu unterlassen.
Da ich damit rechnen muss, dass weitere Lebensmittel-Einzelhändler Einspruch erheben, sehe ich mich leider gezwungen, die Veröffentlichung tatsächlich einzustellen.
Sie haben daher heute definitiv zum letzten Mal Gelegenheit, die beiden Listen „Diese Markenprodukte verkauft ALDI als No-Names“ und „Diese Markenprodukte verkauft LiDL als No-Names“ kennenzulernen. Die alphabethisch geordneten Listen sagen Ihnen genau, welche
No-Name-Produkte und Hausmarken der beiden Discounter von welchen Markenherstellern stammen. 
Wie mir dankbare Leser immer wieder bestätigen, sparen sie mit diesen beiden Listen jede Menge Haushaltsgeld, ohne dass sie auf die gewohnte Qualität verzichten müssen. 
Alles weitere entnehmen Sie bitte meiner Fax-Information unter der Fax-Abrufnummer 069-13020118. ie bezahlen dafür nur den Normaltarif!
Mit den besten Grüßen
Ihr
Stefan Weber

Verlag für neue Perspektiven in Leben und Beruf
Diesen Info-Dienst erhaIten nur unsere Kunden oder Kundn unserer Partner sowie angemeldete Empfänger (Opt-in). Sie können sich jederzeit ab- oder anmelden: Telefonisch unter 0180-300127601 oder abmelden per Fax, indem Sie dieses Blatt an 0180-300127602 faxen (9 Ct/Min.). Ihre Fax-Nr. zum abmelden ......................... "
Zitat Ende.

Ruft man die Frankfurter Faxabrufnummer, betrieben von der T-COM, an, bekommt man folgendes Werbefax mit der eigentlichen Mehrwertnummer:

Zitat:
"NEU! Ausgabe 2004!
~	Mehr Produkte!
~	Schnelleres Suchen!

Was kommt von wem?
Die Markenhersteller hinter den ALDI- und LiDL-Produkten.

Falls Sie noch nicht ALDI- oder LiDL-Kunde sind: 
Es gibt gute Gründe, es jetzt zu werden. Denn hinter den No-Narne-Produkten und Hausmarken der beiden Discounter stecken in vielen Fällen die Produkte renommierter Markenhersteller. Ihr Vorteil: Sie können jede Menge Haushaltsgeld sparen, ohne auf die gewohnte Qualität verzichten zu müssen.
Wie kommt es zu dieser hohen Qualität zum niedrigen Preis?
Ganz einfach: Je mehr ein Markenhersteller von einem bestimmten Produkt produziert, desto geringer sind seine Herstellungskosten. Deshalb ist es für ihn fast immer unrentabel, für einzelne Abnehmer wie ALDI oder LiDL extra die Produktionsanlagen zu ändern. Also ändert er lediglich den Namen und/oder die Verpackung und produziert einfach weiter. Folglich ist das „Tarnprodukt“ in vielen Fällen absolut identisch mit dem Markenprodukt. In anderen Fällen versucht man, durch geringe Rezepturveränderungen den Eindruck zu erwecken, es handele sich um ein völlig anderes Produkt.
Denn natürlich ist kein Markenhersteller daran interessiert, dass Sie — der
Verbraucher — seine Doppelstrategie durchschauen. Denn wer würde noch das teuere Markenprodukt kaufen, wenn er die No-Name-Variante für den halben Preis haben kann?
Damit Sie wissen, welche Markenhersteller sich hinter den Discount-Marken von ALDI und LiDL verbergen: Hier die aktuellen Listen 2004:

Die aktuellen Einkaufslisten: "~Marken-Produkte bei ALDI und LiDL“

*Farabruf: 0190-8410518*

12 Seiten, 1,86 Euro/min. aus dem deutschen Festnetz

Verlag für neue Perspektiven in Leben und Beruf" Zitat Ende. 

Keine Absenderkennung, Nummer clipt nicht, kein Impressum etc.
Kennt jemand das Pseudonym "Stefan Weber" oder diesen "Verlag", der keiner sein kann? Welche Maßnahmen kann man ergreifen? Welche sind erfolgreich, diesen dauernden Werbeterror zu beenden, der Papier und Toner kostet?


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 September 2004)

Zu diesem "Phantomverlag", der nirgends zu lokalisieren ist, gibt's bei forum.antispam.de eine umfangreiche Krankenakte

Anzeige läuft ja wohl schon, aber wen man da angezeigt hat ist irgendwie noch nicht so ganz klar.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2004)

Ist das diese Sache mit der
"Közleményszolgáltato es Kereskedelmi Korláltolt Feleössegü Társaság", kurz Köz-Szol-Ker Kft., angeblich in Karinthy F, út 4-6, 1111Budapest, Ungarn

Sicher hat schon jemand einen netten Brief an die deutsche Botschaft in Ungarn oder die ungarische in Deutschland geschrieben mit der Bitte um einen Blick ins (afaik) normalerweise kostenpflichtige Handelsregister zu werfen? Ein paar Firmen finden sich ja unter der Adresse, hat schon mal jemand diese Firmen angeschrieben und nachgefragt? Das wäre mal ein 1-Euro-Job, der Sinn machen würde


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*Köz-Szol-Ker Kft., Budapest: Strohmänner!*

Ja, Post kommt zurück "unbekannt". 
Als Beschwerdeadresse kann man die jeweiligen Botschaften einschalten, z.Hd. der Wirtschaftsbabteilung, die dies auch an Ermittlungsbehörden weitergeben müssen. Auch ein Tipp sind die jeweiligen int. Handelskammern. Stehen allesamt im OECKL- Handbuch. Aber am wichtigsten sind, wie immer, die RegTP, WWZ und VZBV zu informieren und den deutschen Mitstörer, hier die berühmte Firma BT (Germany) in München, zur sofortigen Abschaltung der Nummern aufzufordern, Cc: RegTP.
Bei www.spammer-hammer.de (leider verstorben) gab es zu dieser "Firma" mal massenhaft Material! Jetzt kann man es nicht mal mehr dort zusammensuchen, was bisher schon alles passiert ist.


----------



## Fidul (21 September 2004)

Laut einem Posting im oben erwähnten Thread im Forum von antispam.de soll es recht enge Beziehungen zwischen Köz-Szol-Ker Kft. und Servatel geben.


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

*Köz-Szol-Ker Kft. und Servatel?*



			
				Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Laut einem Posting im oben erwähnten Thread im Forum von antispam.de soll es recht enge Beziehungen zwischen Köz-Szol-Ker Kft. und Servatel geben.



Kann da jemand Butter bei die Fische tun? 
Köz-Szol-Ker Kft. und Servatel: Die gleichen Hintermänner z.B.? Finde da keine Info zu.


----------



## Fidul (25 September 2004)

Wirf die beiden Firmennamen zusammen Google vor. Ob das dann zu Findende zutreffend ist, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.


----------



## galdikas (25 September 2004)

*Re: Köz-Szol-Ker Kft. und Servatel?*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Fidul schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Servatel-Geschäftsführer/Inhaber Theo [K. O. ] S. aus Schotten soll mit dem ungarischen Geschäftsführer der Köz-Szol-Ker Kft., Lorant G. verwandt sein, der zugleich GF der
Aplus Info Kft., Eckenheimer Landstraße 38 , 60318 Frankfurt ( http://www.aplus-info.com/ ) sein soll.  Welche Beziehung zur *A-Plus Agentur für Digitale Kommunikation GmbH*, Eckenheimer Landstr. 60b, 60318 Frankfurt ( Admin der A-Plus ) besteht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Jedenfalls werden in Schotten vom Servatel-Chef seit einem halben Jahr ungarisch-sprachige Haushaltshilfen gesucht:

_Voraussetzung sind Kenntn. der ungarischen Sprache und Berufserfahrung in der Hauswirtschaft und der Pflege von älteren Menschen.Sie betreuen 2 Damen in einem Privat- haushalt über den Tag ,auch an den Wochenenden.Unterbringung vor Ort ist möglich.Führerschein erforderlich,PKW

Bewerbungsart:  Nur schriftliche Bewerbungen z.Hd. des Ansprechpartners

Herr S.
[ Adresse ]
63679 Schotten
Tel.:  06044/*******
Fax: 06044/********_
( http://www.opusforum.org/rmg/and/2131658.htm )

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Köz-Szol-Ker Kft. und Servatel? = Aplus-Info, Ungarn*

Ich habe folgende Info bekommen:
Köz-Szol-Ker 

" ... ungebetene Faxe, speziell jene von "Dr. G***/G*** Homburg/Hombach", siehe
www.OptimaSoftware.de/Werbefaxe.htm 
Dort erfahren Sie, dass die Faxe von der Firma Köz-Szol-Ker oder besser Aplus-Info in Ungarn kommen, mit Beziehungen zur deutschen ServaTel.:

Aplus-Info Kft.
Budafoki út 13 
H-2030 Érd (Ungarn)
Tel. 01805 9597268
Fax 01805 9597269
[email protected] 
GF: Herr L**** G****"

Beschwerden sind möglich über:
www.vzbv.de 
www.wettbewerbszentrale.de 
(beide können aus eigenem Recht abmahnen!)

www.beuc.org (europ. Verbraucherschützer)
und, ganz wichtig, über die ungarischen Verbraucherschützer:
Hungary
La Hongrie
National Association for Consumer Protection in Hungary - NACPH
Balaton u. 27 l.em. 
HU-1055 BUDAPEST
Fax: +36 1 33 17386
Website: http://www.ofe.hu 

hilfsweise werden Beschwerden an die jeweiligen int. Handelskammern und die Wirtschaftsabteilungen der Botschaften entsprechend weitergeleitet. Man muss den Herren Spammern nur so Feuer unter dem Hintern machen ...


_ Namen editiert vgl NUB DJ/Mod._


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

Hallo, 

habe heute zufällig die Fax-Nr. 069/13020343 gesehen, weil ich dachte, könnte interessant sein, was man da abrufen kann und habe dort dann auch dieses Fax mit dem Hinweis auf die 0190er Nr. bekommen (0190 8191943). 

Habe allerdings nun nicht die 0190er Nr. abgerufen. Bekomme ich nun auch diese Werbefaxe von selber, weil ich die Nr. in Frankfurt abgerufen habe???

Danke im voraus für eine Antwort.

Dodo


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2004)

was bekommt man eigentlich wenn man diese 0190 nummer anruft? bekommt man da echt derartige infos? gibt es solch einfos überhaupt? was beim aldi von wem ist?

grüße
steve


----------

